# TNT REC: Crostini with Roasted Peppers and Goat Cheese



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2008)

*Crostini with Roasted Peppers and Goat Cheese*

1 loaf French baguette
2 red and 2 yellow bell peppers, or 1 15-oz. jar roasted peppers
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp. dried oregano, crumbled
¼ cup red wine vinegar
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
8 oz. goat cheese

Slice baguette on a diagonal into ½-inch slices. Toast in a 350 degree oven till lightly browned. Cool on wire racks and set aside.

Preheat broiler on high. Halve, core, and seed peppers; flatten with your hand. Broil 3 inches away from broiler flame on cookie sheet for 8 minutes, until skin is charred black. Remove from oven and place in a plastic bag for 15 minutes to steam; pull off skin.

Cut peppers into 2-inch x ¼-inch strips and place in a baking dish or other wide, flat dish. Sprinkle garlic, oregano, vinegar and olive oil evenly over peppers. Set aside to marinate for 2-3 hours.

Stir peppers to mix up the colors. Spread a thin layer of goat cheese on baguette slices. Top with peppers.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing GG this looks wondeful..Have copied and will be making very soon.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 21, 2008)

Yea right...........that can't be good 
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
(***ok printer - you better be working now )


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks - enjoy


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 21, 2008)

I make something similar but with red onion and basil, sometimes prosciutto and a tad balsamic.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 28, 2008)

Mmm, this sounds wonderful.  I bet it'd be great with fresh oregano instead of dried.  DH and I are having our monthly "wine and apps weekend" this weekend, and this may just end up on my to-try list.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 28, 2008)

why do I click on these things! 
I'm 1 jean size away from GOAL, I'm bored silly with winter and want to just keep cooking. My Word files look like my kids' bedrooms...
Thanks for another good one GG!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2008)

karenlyn said:


> Mmm, this sounds wonderful.  I bet it'd be great with fresh oregano instead of dried.  DH and I are having our monthly "wine and apps weekend" this weekend, and this may just end up on my to-try list.



It probably would be good - I like the intense flavor of dried oregano, although there aren't many herbs I use dry. Hope you like it


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 28, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> why do I click on these things!
> I'm 1 jean size away from GOAL, I'm bored silly with winter and want to just keep cooking. My Word files look like my kids' bedrooms...
> Thanks for another good one GG!



Hey, Suz, it's *healthy*! Peppers are full of vitamin C and vitamin A, goat cheese is loaded with calcium and protein, olive oil is good for your heart - the bread is just a holder for everything


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, Suz, it's *healthy*! Peppers are full of vitamin C and vitamin A, goat cheese is loaded with calcium and protein, olive oil is good for your heart - the bread is just a holder for everything



Yep - just slice the bread thinner and you can find seeded wheat baguettes - I even found a flax seed and bran baguette - it's wonderful!


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 30, 2008)

Got Garlic-- Just wanted to let you know I made these last night and they were great!  I made some changes to the recipe, but not too many.  I used canned roasted red peppers (they sell some truly wonderful ones here), and I also roasted a couple of heads of garlic and spread roasted garlic on the crostini instead of the goat cheese.  Then I mounded a bit of goat cheese and roasted pepper ribbons on the crostini (here we call them montaditos).  I made three types of montaditos, and this was DH's fave.  So thanks a ton!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2008)

karenlyn said:


> Got Garlic-- Just wanted to let you know I made these last night and they were great!  I made some changes to the recipe, but not too many.  I used canned roasted red peppers (they sell some truly wonderful ones here), and I also roasted a couple of heads of garlic and spread roasted garlic on the crostini instead of the goat cheese.  Then I mounded a bit of goat cheese and roasted pepper ribbons on the crostini (here we call them montaditos).  I made three types of montaditos, and this was DH's fave.  So thanks a ton!



That sounds great. I might add the roasted garlic myself next time - DH and I love it, too. Glad you enjoyed it


----------

